# Avis conseil achat tablette



## antoine75015 (11 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,
Je possède actuellement un Mac mini 2011 que J'ai branche sur ma télé parce que l'écran de mon mac ne fonctionne plus , un Apple TV 4,  1 ipadmini2 32Go et un nas synology ds115j et un iPhone5S
Mon Mac mini je ne m'en sert pas souvent que le week-end et encore.
Je me sers surtout de mon iPad et de mon Apple TV.
Mon iPad remplace même mon ordinateur portable qui est au fond d'un placard un vieux asus1005HA le seul regret l'ecran un peut petit par rapport à mon ancien iPad.
Avec mon salaire je ne peux pas me payer un mac portable qui ne sont plus évolutif par rapport aux anciens.
En conclusion je cherche à m'acheter une tablette qui se rapproche le plus d'un ordinateur portable (le dernier iPad, ipad air 2 ou le pro 9 pouce dont je ne vois pas beaucoup la différence microprocesseur avec le nouvel ipad)
Que me conseiller vous? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## lineakd (13 Avril 2017)

@antoine75015, vu ton matériel, tu as tout pour que tu trouves les réponses par toi même, non?

L'iPad ne sera pas évolutif.

Un 1005ha... Je me suis bien amusé avec 1000he et son remplaçant fut un ipad de première génération en mai 2010.

Prend celui qui te conviendra à ton utilisation numérique et à ton porte monnaie.


----------



## antoine75015 (19 Juin 2017)

J'ai fini par acheter l'iPad de 2017


----------

